# Vikings



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

did they get what they deserved ???


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm sorry, but if they cant beat the Cardinals to go to the playoffs, they didnt deserve to go. Other than that, I have never seen a ref call a push out so quickly. I think there is no chance he would have got that last foot down. That was a terrible call, just terrible, typical Vikings way to close out a season. Why do we keep pulling for this team?


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Let me re-state that one, if they cannot totally pummel the Cardinals into the ground; absolutely crush them to get to the playoffs, they dont deserve to go. Ok I should be done venting now.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

pathetic


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

uke: I can't believe I passed up an afternoon fishing trip to watch that crap!!


----------



## cityboy (Jul 17, 2003)

I've learned that as the season gets closer to the playoffs, root for the team playing the vikings. That way i'm not dissapointed.
On the other side, great news for Favre and the Packers!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

It is so hard to watch a team roll over in a game that means so much. A few observations going into the offseason: all kickers need to go, they are 20 million under the cap and can afford to sign a shutdown corner and a top defensive end. If they can also pick up a 2nd receiver and a right tackle I think they could be really be good next year. Of course it would help if they had some heart.....


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Yes, it was pathetic. But so were their games against Chicago, Oakland, & San Diego. On the bright side, Vikes fans should be used to this type of outcome by now :roll:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:lol: Nope, the good news is the Packers advance, the queens go home. 8) Last famous words since a bird crapped on a rock and concieved them, theres always next year!! :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Since everyone stared complaining about the Vikes weeks ago when they were 5-0- I have said this...I have always been a Vikings fan even through the rotten years. All 35 of mine. I will be here next year too just praying, hoping, and cussing!


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Time to give up


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

This WAS a playoff game - win, you keep playing, loose and you start ice fishing. If you can't beat a team like the Cards to extend the season, not much chance of winning a couple on the road against much better competition.

For me the hard part isn't that they loose - I'm used to that. It's how they loose - it almost defies logic and the law of probabilities.

In the end, it matters only for a week or so anyways. Neither the Queens nor the Schmack are play-off caliber teams, and neither is deserving of a "divisional champ" label. The Schmack has had a nice run for the last couple weeks, and I love to see Farve do well (really - warriors like him don't grow on trees). But, don't think they're got many games left this season either.

Ever looking for the silver lining, the loss frees me up next weekend to chase roosters without needing to get to a tv or worrying about what I'm missing in between walks.

Good luck to the Packer Backers!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

I have a good friend that works for the Cardinals and trust me.....they are getting a nice thank you card in the mail from me! :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

After watching that game and thinking about it...I've come to the conclusion it was fate.They just were not supposed to win.Everything that could go wrong did.
Tice goes for it on 4th down.Not even close.Wrong play called on 3rd down.6 inches from the goal line with a 260 lb. quarterback...sneak it.
Elling misses a 43 yd FG.
Cards fummble 6 times and recover all of them.
Interception and Irvin gets a questionable penalty.
Except for the interception by Kevin williams...Vikes never had a short field....2 conservative running plays to take time off and an incomplete pass.
35 yd. pass interference play on Walker to set up first TD.
Questionable pass by Cullpepper at end of first half for interception to give Cards easy FG.
EJ Henderson stop of Smith on 2 point conversion...They get it and would have kicked a FG to send into Overtime.

Everything went right for an upset.

Go Seahawks...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey,

Who didn't cheer for the Cubs in the NLCS this year?

Who didn't hope that the Red Sox would beat the Yankees in the ALCS?

Point is, the reason we cheer for teams like the Vikings, Cubs, Sox, Twins, and other "smallmarket" or underdog, or cursed teams is because we love them. And you know what. I wouldn't expect anything less from the Vikings. And I sure as heck, over the past 25 years of my life would not expect anything MORE.

Buy you know what. I'm still going to cheer for them every year.

I think there is one sensation, one feeling that we, as outdoorsmen and as humans in general, all like to experience. That feeling is hope.

We HOPE that when we put the boat in the water that we'll catch fish. We HOPE that when we step out of the truck and get set to hunt that we'll see some nice deer. We HOPE that our lives will turn out alright from day to day and year to year.

HOPE is an emotion that we don't always focus on, but it is a necessary one, and an enjoyable one which keeps us going. What fun is it to cheer for a team like the Yankees or other "powerhouse?" They win or go far every year. It's like you are guaranteed victory. There's no HOPE there and that's why it is boring to cheer for those near-certain victors.

And that dear friends is why I will cheer for the fighting purple. That is why next year I HOPE the Vikings will do better.

Without disappointment, you can never truly savor victory.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Bwaaahaaaahaaaahaaaahaaahaaa. I told you so  :wink: :beer: uke:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I think it was Moss's fault had his hair on too tight again









If he would have had the big :fro: I bet they would have won :roll:

Only thing scarey about that would have been 60,000 folks wearing afro's thru out the play offs  .......... :lol:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

The coaching staff has got to gooooooo!!

When the coaches can't get a team up to beat the likes of San Diego, Oakland, Phoenix, and the Bears, they have to go. This team has to much talent to lose to those teams.

It has been pathetic since October 15.


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

I don't know what is more disappointing, a stupid 4th and inches call...take the points, or missed fg's all yr. Most disappointing of all, is the packers playing the third string offense of the Bronco's...that was a gimme game. One final comment, it is 4th and 28 to the goal line, 4 seconds left on the clock, you are playing a running qb, who can only throw rolling to his right...why don't you put containment on the left side of the defense to eliminate the threat of him running around looking for open wr's.....after that 4th down decision, I have lost faith in Tice.
:sniper:


----------



## Rangers (Dec 13, 2003)

You guys should have went hunting instead of torturing yourselves watching the Vikes, I mean there are only a few days left for chasing roosters.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Amen to that!


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Here is my take, there is no way on earth a playoff caliber teams loses to four teams that finished 4-12 (which the Vikings did). If the coaching staff can't mentally prepare the team for those games, I believe it is time to find a coaching staff that can. It is pathethic that this team even had a chance at the playoffs, goes to show how weak the division is.

Packer fans enjoy your celebration, I am highly confident that it will be very short lived :lol:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

GO PACK, GO!!! I knew the Queens could screw it up...


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I think that the loss will give MN something to think about in the off season. This way they won't see the season as anything good, regardless of how they started.

I hate the Packers.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Back when the queenies were 6-0, I predicted that the yearly breakdown would occur. All queen fans should be thankfull that they didn't disgrace you in the post season AGAIN. Finishing the season 3-7 doesn't deserve a playoff birth. It deserves the burial they will get. Have a greatn off season. Bwaaaahaaaaa uke: :beer:


----------

